# Swift Mondial - 1997 on boxer chassis



## roadies (Apr 22, 2011)

Recently bought a 1997 Swift Mondial hi top on a Peugeot Boxer chassis. Seen many Mondials from the nineties on a Fiat Ducato chassis but none on a Boxer. Chatted to Swift rep who informed me that anyone ordering the recent mondials (2007 onwards?) have a choice of chassis but this would have been unusual for a nineties version. Is there anyone out there who owns a nineties Mondial Boxer or has any information on the same? Are they as rare as they seem!


----------

